# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Projekt Melody

## Airicist

youtube.com/ProjektMelodyOfficial

twitter.com/ProjektMelody

chaturbate.com/projektmelody

streamerlinks.com/projektmelody

Projekt Melody on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "A 3D Hentai Camgirl Is Taking Over Chaturbate, and Human Models Are Worried"
ProjektMelody says she's an AI embodiment of an anime cam model—and has amassed thousands of followers in just three days of streaming.

by  John Paul Brammer, Samantha Cole
February 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Virtual Chaturbate Star Projektmelody Joins Twitch As A Partner"
The biggest star on Chaturbate is a virtual character named Projektmelody. Now she's a Twitch partner before even doing her first stream.

by Andrew Jordan
March 9, 2020

----------

